# Obama Care



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Democrats, realizing the success of the President's "Cash For Clunkers" rebate program, have revamped a major portion of their National Health Care Plan. 

President Obama, Speaker Pelosi, and Sen. Reid are expected to make this major announcement at a joint news conference later this week. I have obtained an advanced copy of the proposal which is named.... 

"CASH FOR CODGERS" and it works like this... Couples wishing to access health care funds in order to pay for the delivery of a child will be required to turn in one old person. The amount the government allocates will be fixed according to a sliding scale. Older and more prescription dependent codgers will garner the highest amounts. 

Special "Bonuses" will be paid for those submitting codgers in targeted groups, such as smokers, alcohol drinkers, persons 10 pounds over their government prescribed weight, and any member of the Republican Party. 

Smaller bonuses will be given for codgers who consume beef, soda, fried foods, potato chips, whole milk, dairy products, bacon, or Girl Scout Cookies. 

All codgers will be rendered totally useless via toxic injection. This will insure that they are not secretly resold or their body parts harvested to keep other codgers in repair.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's funny stuff. I don't care who you are.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Quote GaryFishRe: Obama Care
> by GaryFish on Sep 01, '09, 12:26
> 
> That's funny stuff. I don't care who you are.


+100


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol:


----------

